# Heavy encryption performance problems

## unic.ori

Hello,

I have a  truecrypt 6.1 encrypted container. My problem is that this contailer is realy slow. I switched my complete hardware because the CPU was at 100% everytime i used the encrypted container. Now i only have about 35% cpu-usage  on a AMD X2 with 2x2200Mhz and 1.5GB ram and still its realy slow.

I have tested it with dmcrypt and /dev/loop too. same problems.

the hdd where the container is placed has this hdparm output:

```
hdparm -tT /dev/md1

/dev/md1:

 Timing cached reads:   280 MB in  2.00 seconds = 139.66 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  292 MB in  3.02 seconds =  96.80 MB/sec

```

the container:

```

 hdparm -tT /dev/mapper/truecrypt1

/dev/mapper/truecrypt1:

 Timing cached reads:   302 MB in  2.01 seconds = 150.30 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:   72 MB in  3.03 seconds =  23.75 MB/sec

```

I uses AES256 for encryption and the AES-i586 module is loaded. sometimes i get only 1mb/s over a short time.

```
vmstat 1

procs -----------memory---------- ---swap-- -----io---- -system-- ----cpu----

 r  b   swpd   free   buff  cache   si   so    bi    bo   in   cs us sy id wa

 3  0      0 421084  23604 1013596    0    0 39424    40 19367 8123  0 32 68  0

 0  0      0 381896  23612 1052984    0    0 39040    24 19509 8177  0 33 66  0

 2  1      0 341020  23636 1092204    0    0 39360     0 19194 8043  2 34 52 12

 0  0      0 301036  23644 1132792    0    0 40544     0 20040 8387  1 33 64  1

 0  0      0 261920  23644 1172672    0    0 39808     0 19653 8226  0 34 66  0

 0  0      0 222184  23644 1212464    0    0 39920     0 19444 8132  0 32 67  1

 2  0      0 182544  23652 1251936    0    0 39548    24 19543 8236  0 33 65  1

 1  0      0 142524  23652 1291992    0    0 39940     0 19653 8309  0 33 67  0

 1  0      0 102236  23652 1332328    0    0 40320    16 19745 8271  0 33 67  0

 1  0      0  64156  23652 1370240    0    0 38012     0 18895 7880  0 32 68  0

 0  0      0  32576  19044 1406184    0    0 39428     0 19656 8190  0 33 67  0

 0  0      0  30864  15732 1411392    0    0 39296    24 19493 7913  0 34 66  0

 0  0      0  32180  15732 1409452    0    0 39040     0 19222 8263  0 34 66  0

 3  0      0  32288  15724 1409772    0    0 36096     0 18120 7646  0 31 69  0

 0  0      0  30700  15724 1411560    0    0  9516     0 5988 9466  0 21 57 22

```

I use a mdadm created raid5-system for the container. If i use a normal harddrive i get around 25mb/s.

Iam not a linux crack, maybe i have forgotted some of the musthaves  :Smile: 

I would be lucky if i get around 35mb/s.

maybe my cpu is still to slow

THX for help...

----------

## Abraxas

What is the value of "/proc/sys/kernel/random/entropy_avail"?

----------

## neuron

try twofish-lrw-benbi:wp256 with 256bit keysize, that's what I ended up with for my raid.

and check /sys/block/md0/md/stripe_cache_size, up it to atleast 1024.

Using dmcrypt on 5 devices, raid5 with twofish on top I'm getting 150mb/sec with a quick hdparm test now.

----------

## unic.ori

I cant switch teh AES256 mode so easy, because the Contanier is realy huge  :Smile: 

But i will test it on a small new container. 

```

cat /proc/sys/kernel/random/entropy_avail

3466

```

have used google and have seen numbers around 11000. Is 3466 enough ?

```

cat /sys/block/md1/md/stripe_cache_active

0

```

is it correct that there is a "0" ?

I cant change this value (permission denied).

I have resized the stripe_cache_size with "nano"  from 256 -> 1024

after a reboot the cachesize is back to 256. How can i set it correct ?

now i get a cpu usage of around 67% and ~40% more speed:

```

hdparm -tT /dev/mapper/truecrypt1

/dev/mapper/truecrypt1:

 Timing cached reads:   524 MB in  2.00 seconds = 261.79 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  100 MB in  3.03 seconds =  32.99 MB/sec

```

```

 hdparm -tT /dev/md1

/dev/md1:

 Timing cached reads:   524 MB in  2.00 seconds = 261.93 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  300 MB in  3.00 seconds =  99.93 MB/sec

```

that means that my encryption eats about 60% from the possible disc performance. Maybe there are some more great tips ?  :Smile: 

is it sure that the encryptionprocces uses both CPUs ? can i perform a test to get this info ?

I have tested encryption on my nonraid device with slow speed too. Is there the same switch for "normal" devices  ?

----------

## neuron

/sys/block/md1/md/stripe_cache_active  = the activly used stripe cache, you can do

watch cat /sys/block/md1/md/stripe_cache_active to monitor it while you do a copy, to see if it maxes the cache or not.

you can put echo 1024 > /sys/block/md0/md/stripe_cache_size in /etc/conf.d/local.start to make the change "permanent" (not really permanent, it just changes it on every boot).

If you have truecrypt after /dev/md1 it will not be using both your cpu's unless the encryption algorithms were written for it, as /dev/md1 is one device.

I have encryption (device mapper) on /dev/sda /dev/sdb /dev/sdc etc, and a /dev/md0 constists of /dev/mapper/encrypted-drive1 and so on.  This results in me getting 5 kcryptd devices in use under load.

You can use top under load to see if it's maxing your cpu or not.

----------

## Paczesiowa

neuron, using twofish with lrw doesn't seem right. twofish is less secure than serpent, and slower than aes. there are already known problems with lrw mode (nothing to worry about, but still...). and iirc under truecrypt only xts uses native kernel code, other modes use truecrypt code working in userspace which is slower.

----------

## neuron

 *Paczesiowa wrote:*   

> neuron, using twofish with lrw doesn't seem right. twofish is less secure than serpent, and slower than aes. there are already known problems with lrw mode (nothing to worry about, but still...). and iirc under truecrypt only xts uses native kernel code, other modes use truecrypt code working in userspace which is slower.

 

When I tested twofish-asm, it was considerably faster than aes-asm on 64bit, and lrw's speed advantages were also huge.  The data being encrypted dont need protection over the entire database, and it's not really an issue unless someone manages to get the entire thing decrypted.

----------

## unic.ori

if i watch /sys/block/md1/md/stripe_cache_active  its everytime "0". Never have seen another number there.

Another problem: if i copy files over samba i get "speedjumps". I have around 20mb/s. But if i copy much files sometimes the speed drops to 11mb/s for some secs. Switching to Intel gigabitlancard brought a performanceboost. But still too slow. On average i get only 15MB/s over time...

if i copy small files i get constant 24MB/s. Only on large files i get the jumps. 

CPUload is around 65%. Is there a possibility to view the pci/Pci-e load ?

EDIT: after some test it seems that this has nothing to do with the encryption.

I have this if i copy to the Linux server. If i copy from the speed is constant...

btw: thx for all help here  :Smile: Last edited by unic.ori on Sun Feb 08, 2009 3:03 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## neuron

This is my top output when unpacking something on my encrypted raid:

```

  PID USER      PR  NI  VIRT  RES  SHR S %CPU %MEM    TIME+  COMMAND

 5255 root      15  -5     0    0    0 S   14  0.0  10:07.50 md0_raid5

 5208 root      15  -5     0    0    0 S   11  0.0  10:04.73 kcryptd

 5240 root      15  -5     0    0    0 S   11  0.0  10:10.35 kcryptd

 5216 root      15  -5     0    0    0 S   11  0.0  10:06.81 kcryptd

 5196 root      15  -5     0    0    0 S   10  0.0  10:04.04 kcryptd

 5231 root      15  -5     0    0    0 S   10  0.0  10:05.16 kcryptd

```

Monitoring stripe_cache_active I see it around 700-1024 (and I have max set to 1024).

Do you have a write-intent bitmap on the raid drive?  If so there's your problem.

----------

## unic.ori

have to use google  :Smile: 

but: 

```

mdadm -G /dev/md1 -b none

mdadm: no bitmap found on /dev/md1

```

strange that my cacheactivity is 0 everytime...

so i think i dont have this option set  :Smile: 

@neuron: which CPU do you have ?

On a normal partiton i get this transferjumps with samba too... will test it now on the local machine...

----------

## neuron

I'm on a 3.4ghz quad core.

I'm gonna guess with a 65% cpu load, you have 100% on one cpu (the encryption), and some extra load due to hd activity.  So your only encrypting in a single thread, which is whats slowing you down, and why your mdadm cache size isn't growing.

If you can test it on the raid, without encryption, and then monitor stripe_cache_active you should see some activity.  If not maybe you've managed to turn off buffering/caching somewhere?

----------

## unic.ori

hi,

okay, your cpu is a little faster  :Wink: 

I have tested on the unencrypted part of the array. Then i can see that the cache is used. So, for some reason the cache isnt used if i use the container that is on that drive.

***

after i have made some tests i get 25mb/s when i copy files from server.

at this CPUload:

```

procs -----------memory---------- ---swap-- -----io---- -system-- ----cpu----

 r  b   swpd   free   buff  cache   si   so    bi    bo   in   cs us sy id wa

 0  0      0  30824  21056 1382348    0    0   471  2690 1506 2036  1  7 88  4

 0  0      0  30876  21056 1382388    0    0     0     0   18   20  0  0 100  0

 0  0      0  30332  21064 1382980    0    0  7296     0  950  553  0  7 90  3

 2  0      0  30172  21064 1383868    0    0 50548     0 6488 3587  0 53 40  6

 1  0      0  30920  21064 1383880    0    0 51200     0 6675 3622  0 55 41  3

 2  0      0  30848  21064 1384508    0    0 51328     0 6732 3632  0 56 40  4

 1  0      0  30880  20956 1385156    0    0 51200    40 6646 3576  1 55 40  4

 1  0      0  31536  20684 1385388    0    0 49024    36 6423 3420  0 52 40  8

 2  0      0  31004  20308 1386984    0    0 50428    12 6656 3565  1 54 40  5

 3  0      0  31388  19924 1387696    0    0 50948     0 6656 3530  0 54 42  4

 3  0      0  30604  19540 1389664    0    0 51324     0 6639 3585  0 55 41  4

 1  0      0  31116  19148 1390008    0    0 51200     0 6708 3671  1 55 40  4

 2  0      0  31456  18660 1391048    0    0 50052    52 6606 3620  0 54 40  5

 1  0      0  31092  18276 1392524    0    0 50304    12 6595 3607  0 54 42  4

 2  0      0  30460  17888 1394336    0    0 53632     0 7045 3706  1 58 38  4

 1  0      0  30452  17500 1395724    0    0 54272     0 7252 3714  1 59 38  2

 2  1      0  31268  17116 1395732    0    0 53888     0 7221 3738  0 58 37  5

 3  0      0  30756  16744 1397332    0    0 51324    36 6916 3441  0 55 38  7

 1  1      0  30404  16360 1398372    0    0 52980    28 7024 3547  0 56 37  6

 3  0      0  30812  15848 1399268    0    0 53500     0 7281 3634  0 58 35  6

 2  0      0  30856  15464 1399964    0    0 54144     0 7206 3666  1 58 36  5

....

 0  0      0  31232  13316 1403228    0    0     0    40   31   30  0  0 100  0

 0  0      0  31232  13316 1403228    0    0     0    12   26   16  0  0 100  0

 0  0      0  31232  13328 1403216    0    0     0    36   29   36  0  0 99  1

 0  0      0  31232  13328 1403240    0    0     0    12   18   10  0  0 100  0

```

and to Server i only get around 16MB/s at average.

CPUload:

```

procs -----------memory---------- ---swap-- -----io---- -system-- ----cpu----

 r  b   swpd   free   buff  cache   si   so    bi    bo   in   cs us sy id wa

 0  0      0  31372  13344 1403236    0    0  5923  2027 1880 1904  1 18 77  5

 0  0      0  31356  13344 1403244    0    0     0     0  105  156  0  0 100  0

 1  0      0 151988  13344 1282344    0    0     0     0   80   19  0  1 99  0

 0  0      0 704988  13508 729768    0    0   324     0 9960 14000  1 23 73  3        

 0  2      0 678124  13676 756504    0    0   424     0 13286 20212  1  8 72 18

 0  2      0 674016  14576 759780    0    0  2440     0 1041 2385  0  3  2 95

 3  0      0 631512  14760 800264    0    0   412 33040 14286 17821  2 55 24 19

 1  1      0 592216  14764 840168    0    0     8 24352 13091 17528  2 64 34  1

 0  2      0 577800  16196 853828    0    0  6036    36 3295 6247  0 16 10 73

 1  1      0 555888  19436 872620    0    0 15516     0 2882 6959  0 10  8 83

 5  1      0 520504  20356 905808    0    0  4052 51920 8685 21138  1 69  4 26

 2  0      0 485576  20360 940144    0    0     0 39496 11927 15046  2 67 30  1

 1  0      0 443540  20368 981492    0    0     0 45352 13860 16524  3 67 29  0   

 2  0      0 403008  20376 1021388    0    0     0 37164 13849 17327  2 66 32  0   #on this line the "66" + the "2" before it is the cpuload 

 1  0      0 363752  20376 1060416    0    0     0 32928 13888 17482  2 56 42  0

 3  0      0 325924  20388 1096420    0    0     8 45424 11578 15537  2 57 40  1

 3  0      0 288120  20388 1133172    0    0     0 37080 12888 16582  2 57 41  0

 1  0      0 250696  20388 1171516    0    0     0 32960 12353 15719  2 55 43  0

 2  0      0 228832  20404 1192832    0    0     0 42728 8605 12101  1 45 53  0

 0  0      0 202560  20404 1218872    0    0     0 18460 14940 21151  2 26 72  0

 3  0      0 160136  20412 1259308    0    0     0 28892 16466 21506  2 46 51  0

procs -----------memory---------- ---swap-- -----io---- -system-- ----cpu----

 r  b   swpd   free   buff  cache   si   so    bi    bo   in   cs us sy id wa

 2  1      0 116152  20416 1301416    0    0     8 37880 14979 18526  2 66 26  6

 4  0      0  85948  20416 1333180    0    0     0 24740 9541 16582  0 69  3 27

 1  0      0  51876  20424 1366976    0    0     0 32648 13302 20937  2 55 43  0

 5  0      0  30612  20420 1386416    0    0     0 51900 12725 17204  2 67 30  0

 0  0      0  30504  20428 1387172    0    0     0 19160 7484 11658  2 39 55  4

 0  0      0  30436  20428 1387172    0    0     4     0   25   10  0  0 100  1 [b]# strange here: nearly no CPU usage![/b]

 0  0      0  30436  20428 1387172    0    0     0     0   12    6  0  0 100  0

 0  0      0  30436  20432 1387168    0    0     0    32   47   42  0  0 99  1

 0  0      0  30436  20440 1387172    0    0     0    48   17   20  0  0 100  0

 0  0      0  30436  20448 1387192    0    0     0    20   26   28  0  0 100  0

 0  0      0  30436  20448 1387192    0    0     0     0   13    6  0  0 100  0

 0  0      0  30612  20448 1387196    0    0     0     0   42   34  0  1 100  0

 0  0      0  30612  20448 1387196    0    0     0     0   13   10  0  0 100  0

 0  0      0  30612  20448 1387196    0    0     0     0   11   10  0  0 100  0

 0  0      0  30612  20456 1387196    0    0     0    40   23   25  0  0 100  0

 0  0      0  30612  20456 1387196    0    0     0     0   10    6  0  0 100  0

 0  0      0  30612  20456 1387196    0    0     0     0    9    6  0  0 100  0

 2  0      0  30648  20460 1385956    0    0     0 24740 8528 10760  1 38 61  0

 4  0      0  31112  20452 1384680    0    0     0 45352 13415 17186  2 58 40  0

 0  0      0  31800  20444 1384228    0    0     0 33168 13919 17278  2 66 33  0

 3  0      0  31624  20452 1382552    0    0     0 41312 13165 17036  1 56 43  0

procs -----------memory---------- ---swap-- -----io---- -system-- ----cpu----

 r  b   swpd   free   buff  cache   si   so    bi    bo   in   cs us sy id wa

 1  0      0  30832  20448 1383908    0    0     0 32976 14004 17818  2 62 36  0

 0  0      0  31304  20460 1382396    0    0     0  8340 2165 3003  1 13 86  0

 0  0      0  31288  20460 1382396    0    0     0     0   14    8  0  0 100  0

 0  0      0  31288  20460 1382396    0    0     0     0   16   12  0  0 100  0

 0  0      0  31288  20460 1382400    0    0     0     0   12    6  0  0 100  0

 0  0      0  31288  20468 1382400    0    0     0    36   21   18  0  0 100  0

 0  0      0  31288  20472 1382400    0    0     0    28   36   28  0  0 100  0

 0  0      0  31288  20472 1382400    0    0     0     0   15   10  0  0 100  0

 0  0      0  31464  20472 1382400    0    0     0     0   41   28  0  1 100  0

 0  0      0  31464  20472 1382400    0    0     0     0    8    8  0  0 100  0

 0  0      0  31464  20472 1382400    0    0     0     0   11   10  0  0 100  0

 1  0      0  31224  20480 1382400    0    0     0 29692 1663 2658  0 15 85  0

 0  0      0  31464  20480 1382400    0    0     0 16980 1378 2215  0 13 87  0

 0  0      0  31464  20480 1382400    0    0     0     0   12   17  0  0 100  0

 0  0      0  31464  20480 1382400    0    0     0     0   15   14  0  0 100  0

 0  0      0  31380  20480 1382492    0    0     0     0 3443 5334  0  3 97  0

 1  0      0  30544  20484 1382748    0    0     0    56 16498 25634  1 13 85  1

 2  0      0  30324  20480 1381128    0    0     0 37116 16108 21194  2 60 39  0

 3  0      0  31684  20484 1377256    0    0     0 49396 16437 18778  2 78 21  0

 2  0      0  30252  20476 1379148    0    0     0 45396 12939 15754  3 78 20  0

 1  1      0  30728  20464 1378620    0    0     0 24716 12944 19198  2 73 17  9

procs -----------memory---------- ---swap-- -----io---- -system-- ----cpu----

 r  b   swpd   free   buff  cache   si   so    bi    bo   in   cs us sy id wa

 5  0      0  30840  12760 1383768    0    0     0 32876 9708 12648  2 39 59  0

 5  0      0  30660  12776 1383456    0    0     0 41576 13218 16158  2 68 30  0

 3  0      0  31064  12768 1384048    0    0     0 32972 13637 17502  2 63 35  0

 3  0      0  31500  12772 1383172    0    0     0 45296 13239 16832  1 65 33  0

 0  0      0  31972  12772 1383524    0    0     0 32984 14095 17683  2 63 34  0

 1  0      0  31696  12772 1382548    0    0     0 45336 12825 16235  2 65 33  0

 2  0      0  31652  12772 1382288    0    0     0 41208 14236 17239  2 66 32  0

 1  0      0  30744  12772 1383636    0    0     0 37060 13618 17372  2 64 34  0

 2  0      0  31372  12776 1383112    0    0     0 41280 13738 16926  2 70 27  0

 1  0      0  31864  12772 1382500    0    0     0 37132 13504 17204  1 58 41  0

 4  0      0  31432  12776 1382544    0    0     0 45356 12756 16523  2 59 39  0

 2  0      0  30776  12784 1384248    0    0     4 55880 10750 13928  3 70 27  0

 1  0      0  31080  12784 1384052    0    0     0  5292 15620 24037  1 17 82  0

 3  0      0  31456  12780 1381516    0    0     0 37180 16981 20846  3 63 34  0

 2  0      0  31772  12776 1380516    0    0     0 51420 15164 16771  3 80 12  5

 2  0      0  31288  12776 1381956    0    0     0 41236 11527 14919  2 82 17  0

 1  1      0  31360  12796 1383228    0    0    68 37188 12231 15195  3 79 18  0

 3  0      0  31488  12796 1382620    0    0     0 37144 12648 18913  1 57 41  0

 3  0      0  31420  12792 1383032    0    0     0 41200 12667 16138  2 57 40  0

 3  0      0  31248  12796 1383044    0    0     0 37308 13848 16931  2 65 33  0

 3  0      0  30412  12796 1383948    0    0     0 41176 12482 15985  2 63 35  0

```

Strange is that it seems that sometimes the CPU hast nothing to do if i write to the server. There must be another bottleneck than cpu that i havent found yet.

If i dont use encryption i get a much better samba speed after some tweaks: 25mb/s to server and 32mb/s from server with max 10% CPU load.

So, i think  that i need a more powerful cpu than a AMD3800 X2 (2x2000MHZ). very bad, but i dont have any hope that i will find the other bottleneck, but i dont give up yet  :Smile: 

Now iam thinking about reinstalling my server with a 64-bit gentoo. I hope that will give me some more speed.  

This time i will write a tutorial, as i need to search so much things everstime i reinstall, because i have forgotten most things over time  :Smile: 

Some infos for other readers:

I dont have a huge performance-difference between dm-crypt and truecrypt. dm-crypt seems to be ~5% faster on my machine. As truecrypt has a easy to use container support i would prefer truecrypt (for 6.1 you have to use the laymen overlay) if you want to use containers.

----------

## neuron

which mdadm options do you create with?  Chunksize, and what options are you passing to the filesystem?  Make sure those are correct, as they matter a lot.

It seems your encrypting a bit, then stopping to write it, then encrypting again, it should be possible to put the write bits into cache, so you can encrypt and write to disk at the same time.

----------

## unic.ori

I have mostly used default values.

So here are my mdadmconfig for md1. Maybe u have a tip for me.

```

at /proc/mdstat

Personalities : [linear] [raid6] [raid5] [raid4] [multipath]

md1 : active raid5 sdc[0] sda[2] sdb[1]

      2930276992 blocks level 5, 64k chunk, algorithm 2 [3/3] [UUU]

unused devices: <none>

```

and:

```

 mdadm --detail /dev/md1

/dev/md1:

        Version : 0.90

  Creation Time : Mon Jan 26 14:42:15 2009

     Raid Level : raid5

     Array Size : 2930276992 (2794.53 GiB 3000.60 GB)

  Used Dev Size : 1465138496 (1397.26 GiB 1500.30 GB)

   Raid Devices : 3

  Total Devices : 3

Preferred Minor : 1

    Persistence : Superblock is persistent

    Update Time : Mon Feb  9 23:56:48 2009

          State : active

 Active Devices : 3

Working Devices : 3

 Failed Devices : 0

  Spare Devices : 0

         Layout : left-symmetric

     Chunk Size : 64K

           UUID : e97945de:cda04930:1aa942d0:17d8c605

         Events : 0.66563

    Number   Major   Minor   RaidDevice State

       0       8       32        0      active sync   /dev/sdc

       1       8       16        1      active sync   /dev/sdb

       2       8        0        2      active sync   /dev/sda

```

filesysteminformation: i dont know what u need here and i dont know where i get/set more filesysteminformations. I use ext4 as filesystem.

```
hdparm /dev/md1

/dev/md1:

 readonly      =  0 (off)

 readahead     = 512 (on)

 geometry      = 732569248/2/4, sectors = 5860553984, start = 0
```

----------

## drescherjm

One of your problems is you need more disks. I mean raid5 with only 3 disks is not the best setup.

----------

## drescherjm

 *Quote:*   

> So, i think that i need a more powerful cpu than a AMD3800 X2 (2x2000MHZ). 

 

Is that an AM2 chip? If so you should be able to upgrade to a 2.9GHz (5600) or 3.1GHz (6000) version pretty easy.

----------

## neuron

chunksizes has to align to the filesystem, you could try these settings:

#raid5, chunksize 128, stride = chunk / blocksize = 128 / 4k = 32

mdadm --create --chunk=128 -l 5 -n 5 /dev/...

mkfs.ext3 -b 4096 -E stride=32  /dev/mapper/raid

And for 256kb chunk:

#raid5, chunksize 256, stride = chunk / blocksize = 256 / 4k = 64

mdadm --create --chunk=256 -l 5 -n 5 /dev/...

mkfs.ext3 -b 4096 -E stride=64  /dev/mapper/raid

----------

## unic.ori

Its a S939  :Sad: 

As i have no place for my 2.7tb data i cant make a new filesystem.

where can i find which stride size in my existing filesystem ?

```

Filesystem volume name:   <none>

Last mounted on:          <not available>

Filesystem UUID:          390f1a85-84da-4a19-9f60-f2b61f3b9bdb

Filesystem magic number:  0xEF53

Filesystem revision #:    1 (dynamic)

Filesystem features:      has_journal ext_attr resize_inode dir_index filetype $

Filesystem flags:         signed_directory_hash

Default mount options:    (none)

Filesystem state:         clean

Errors behavior:          Continue

Filesystem OS type:       Linux

Inode count:              183148544

Block count:              732569248

Reserved block count:     36628462

Free blocks:              14851058

Free inodes:              183148526

First block:              0

Block size:               4096

Fragment size:            4096

Errors behavior:          Continue

Filesystem OS type:       Linux

Inode count:              183148544

Block count:              732569248

Reserved block count:     36628462

Free blocks:              14851058

Free inodes:              183148526

First block:              0

Block size:               4096

Fragment size:            4096

Reserved GDT blocks:      849

Blocks per group:         32768

Fragments per group:      32768

Inodes per group:         8192

Inode blocks per group:   512

Flex block group size:    16

Filesystem created:       Mon Jan 26 18:21:07 2009

Last mount time:          Tue Feb 10 14:14:32 2009

Last write time:          Tue Feb 10 14:14:32 2009

Last write time:          Tue Feb 10 14:14:32 2009

Mount count:              45

Maximum mount count:      100

Last checked:             Mon Jan 26 18:21:07 2009

Check interval:           15552000 (6 months)

Next check after:         Sat Jul 25 19:21:07 2009

Reserved blocks uid:      0 (user root)

Reserved blocks gid:      0 (group root)

First inode:              11

Inode size:               256

Required extra isize:     28

Desired extra isize:      28

Journal inode:            8

Default directory hash:   half_md4

Directory Hash Seed:      1dab5124-ab6c-435d-b6eb-2c2be1a7048d

Journal backup:           inode blocks

Journal size:             128M

```

at least the blocksize seems to be right  :Smile: 

----------

## drescherjm

 *Quote:*   

> Its a S939 

 

Not much you can do with upgrades without replacing all of the main components.

----------

## neuron

sorry but I have no idea how to get the chunksize from an existing filesystem

----------

